# Alapaha Blue Blood Bulldogs in the U.K



## W.S Alapahas

Hello all. i'm a newbie here, looks like a great forum.. I've just introduced myself in the intro section and thought I'd post some pics of my babies
hope you like um

















THIS IS WSA's SAPPHIRE

















THIS IS WSA's RED RUBY

















THIS IS WSA's SPOOK

















THIS IS WSA's MARBLE


----------



## Debbie

Hello and welcome along to the forum - lovely pics


----------



## W.S Alapahas

T--Jay, thanks, This breed is great with children and the elderly. They have an uncanny way of being able to differentiate a threat from say a hunched elderly person, or a screaming child. I believe any dog would be fine with a child (under supervision) from personal experience, I think its all down to the way they are allowed to interact with a child. I believe all dogs should be socialized with children from the word go. 
Thanks again for your compliment
John


----------



## W.S Alapahas

Debbie said:


> Hello and welcome along to the forum - lovely pics


thanks Debbie.


----------



## ellie_w

beautiful dogs  i love the last two pics


----------



## Guest

They are all stunning, I love that Spook!


----------



## plumo72

lovely dogs


----------



## Vixie

lovely dogs and great pics
love the expresion on Marble


----------



## colliemerles

lovely dogs, very chunky, beautiful


----------



## carol

hi and welcome
nice pups very sweet


----------



## W.S Alapahas

T--jay said:


> thanks for that i do agree with that as we have akitas and a young baby who we socialize together. can i just ask do they get on well with other dogs/breeds


Hi T--Jay, I've been told by the breeders of my dogs that the Alapaha should be percieved as dog dominant and not dog aggessive. All of my dogs are great around other dogs. I myself haven't seen them showing any dominance over same sexed dogs.


----------



## nici

lovely pics .......... stunning pups


----------



## clare1985

awww they are all gorgeous


----------



## harmeetjohal

heard they breeding these again....i love these dogs...


----------



## Xiaoli

Wow they are stunning dogs


----------



## nessielou

W.S Alapahas said:


> Hello all. i'm a newbie here, looks like a great forum.. I've just introduced myself in the intro section and thought I'd post some pics of my babies
> hope you like um
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WSA's SAPPHIRE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WSA's RED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WSA's SPOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WSA's MARBLE


nbnbnbnbnbnbnbnbn


----------



## nessielou

Beautiful Babies, whereabouts are you based?


----------



## tiddlypup

love these but way out of my price range,if i win the lottery maybe


----------



## catz4m8z

Beautiful dogs. I love these and have been drooling over some pups on the Pets4homes site just recently!!


----------

